
Show HN: I created an Airbnb/vrbo revenue forecasting and benchmarking platform - acrhost
https://hostology.co/en
======
acrhost
Hey everyone, I’m the creator. As a host, we spent several days/weeks parsing
through information to figure out the best location, price, and size for our
current vacation property. The research paid off, but it was time consuming.
After doing that several times for friends and family, we decided it was time
to create a simpler approach.

Thus Hostology was born. I’m a self-taught developer, and I decided to give it
a shot with what I knew. I used Ruby on Rails with Postgres and Redis for the
backend, and Javascript for the front end. I learned a lot about how to
efficiently digest json responses, but most importantly the importance of
having automated tests early on (and running them often…)

This platform is in its early stages; I’m hoping to add more tools to help us
hosts outperform our competition. Feel free to have a look and let me know if
you have any questions.

~~~
vladojsem
Great idea! At first sight, looks cool and useful for the host.

However, the difference between the Low Medium and High revenue potential
seems too big to me. It looks more like guessing than the actual estimate.
Moreover, I don't like abbreviations of any kind that I need to lookup. In
this case ADR or COMPS.

How do you get occupancy rates?

~~~
acrhost
The high, medium, low is based on the bottom 25%, average, and too 25%
occupancy and rates. So yes, the difference can be big. The idea is that with
the personalized estimate and based on where your property falls in regards to
amenities, you can get a more accurate estimate for your house by adjusting
your rate and expected occupancy

Occupancy rates are based on the historical averages for that market segment.
So for example if you looked at a 2 bedroom property, its providing the
occupancy rate for 2 bedroom homes within that specific market

------
chovy
This looks like fetchmyguest.com

~~~
acrhost
I'd never heard about that site but it certainly looks interesting. It is
different though,it seems to be a peer to peer booking platform (without the
Airbnb/VRBO fees) and not an analytics site (although they do have some
marketing analytics)

